

Getting Started with Armitage and the Metasploit Framework (2013) - raffi
http://blog.strategiccyber.com/2013/02/06/getting-started-with-armitage-and-the-metasploit-framework-2013/

======
raffi
I noticed from last month's Ruby on Rails vulnerabilities that many in the HN
crowd had not heard of or used the Metasploit Framework before. I wrote a
comment "What is Metasploit?" that many of you found helpful. This blog post
expands on that comment to help you get started playing with Metasploit
through the Armitage GUI. The goal--next time something that hits close to
home is made available, you'll know how to jump in and test the attack against
your own systems.

